# PC power cable burned !!



## shijilt (Oct 13, 2015)

About 3 month ago I have upgraded my pc.
I was using a cheap 500W SMPS, and all other hardware was so old.
Changed to a AMD FX pc with GTX 750Ti graphics....
Choose Seasonic 430 W 80+ bronze PSU.
I was unable to use the power cord came with PSU , coz it was type E.
We use type D here...

So I used my old power cable , and I noticed that the cable was getting a bit warm...
Just few minutes ago, a small sound came with some burning smell.
That cable's one pin was so hot , and burned....the pins plastic was melted ..
Two days ago , I began using a new cheap power strip.
I thing there might be some loose contacts ...
That was a 10A cable.
The type E cable came with PSU was also 10A (but it feels better)

So my question it , is it usual to get a cheap cable to get warm/melted in a power hungry PC ?

I had no other issue.
PC is fine , tried with monitor cable..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2015)

No its not usual for a cable to get melted as it might be crap cable.Don't use the cheap power strip or cable anymore as it will damage the components inside the Cabinet.

Use a new and well known Cable and Power Strip only.Ok.


----------



## shijilt (Oct 15, 2015)

I just cut the unusable pin from the power cable came with SMPS .
And connected a Philips 3 pin connector instead .
Now the pc is running fine , cable is not getting warm ...
That cheap power strip also destroyed my 2.1 speaker - 2 times !!
Never again , I am going to trash it , and will buy a Belkin surge protector .....


----------



## icebags (Oct 23, 2017)

omg, dont bring up old threads please.


----------

